# Daisy is "Miss July"



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've had company for the past week, so haven't been on much









I wanted to thank Jodi for the new program she has added to her site. And a very special thank you for including Daisy and Northcentral Maltese Rescue for the month of July.
















I hope Jodi gets TONS of support with her site and new donation program.

Jodi you ROCK
















Check it out ladies...

http://chloebella.vstore.ca/pages.php/page...ea821b238cf1b55


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to Daisy! It brought tears to my eyes to see her before and after pictures. It never stops to amaze me how these little rescues just blossom with love.

Jodi, your new website is beautiful! What a wonderful idea, to have 10% go to rescue. Hats off to you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

that was great! And Daisy l







ks fantastic!!! Wow she is beautiful..



What a nice post...

Andrea~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a nice thing for Jodi to do.I have to admit,reading Daisys story made me shed a few tears of sorrow & seeing the after pics had me sheding more tears of happiness for her.I get too emotional sometimes.Bless you for giving her a loving caring home for the rest of her life.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So nice of Jodi and Daisy is cute, cute, cute....

[attachment=9268:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Daisy is a beautiful Miss July. And now I get your earlier post (like a month or so ago), Deb, about Daisy being adopted - she was adopted by YOU! I thought she was being adopted out.























I'm a little slow - I usually get there, but I'm a little slow









She's one lucky baby, as are all of your beauties.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Daisy is a beautiful Miss July. And now I get your earlier post (like a month or so ago), Deb, about Daisy being adopted - she was adopted by YOU! I thought she was being adopted out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































You crack me up







Yep, I adopted the old girl. To be honest with you, I don't think she planned on leaving anyway


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Daisy................Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

The before & after pics are amazing









Daisy is a "touch of class"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> The before & after pics are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still laughing at your avatar


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219486
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that friggin duck or rooster whatever it is..But it does bring back memories of my rooster story.
Not sure if anyone here ever heard it..







It was so scary..
If you want to know just ask me...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :
> 
> 
> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219493
> ...


I would love to hear your co...ooops, rooster story


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219513
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that friggin duck or rooster whatever it is..But it does bring back memories of my rooster story.
Not sure if anyone here ever heard it..







It was so scary..
If you want to know just ask me...















[/B][/QUOTE]
I would love to hear your co...ooops, rooster story








[/B][/QUOTE]


No you really dont want to hear Andrea's rooster story! Honestly


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a sad story with a wonderful ending. Daisy is precious.







Bless your kind heart.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219517
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to hear your co...ooops, rooster story








[/B][/QUOTE]


No you really dont want to hear Andrea's rooster story! Honestly






















[/B][/QUOTE]
I think my rooster story is very informative.. It was my brush with the wild























Andrea~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That is a wonderful story..............sad beginning though.








Daisy makes a perfect Miss July. I hope her story results in a lot of donations.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I just love Daisy...she has blossomed like a fluffbutt that has been loved and it makes my heart so happy to know she has Debbie to love her. 

Two beautiful souls...and of course we now add Jodi who is going to make stories like Daisys happen again with her incredible donations to NCMR....very very cool


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just filled with tears to see those before photos of Darlin' Daisy! I had never actually seen it before so it really and truly made me appreciate what wonderful wonderful care you have given her. Her sweet little face tells it all..she is just so so happy now!!
I know you shine brightly in God's eyes for giving a new life to little Daisy!!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

your story bought tear to my eyes- how lucky daisy is to have found you. and also, she is so beautiful! her hair is so shiny and straight. i'm glad she's miss july!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Bless all of you for such wonderful work.

I knew you had adopted Daisy Deb, but I wasnt aware of her tragic past. I bawled my eyes out when I saw her.

How in God's name can ANYONE do this to a little malt?? To any dog for that matter, but to a malt






















and the poor little mite was 12 years old. At the time of her life when she should be enjoying her 'twilight' years.

I bet she thinks she's in heaven - and she is.

Again God Bless you and the rescue Deb, and also Jodi for being so kind and donating each month to a worthy cause.























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=219527
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that friggin duck or rooster whatever it is..But it does bring back memories of my rooster story.
Not sure if anyone here ever heard it..







It was so scary..
If you want to know just ask me...















[/B][/QUOTE]
I would love to hear your co...ooops, rooster story








[/B][/QUOTE]


No you really dont want to hear Andrea's rooster story! Honestly






















[/B][/QUOTE]
I think my rooster story is very informative.. It was my brush with the wild























Andrea~
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are in mixed company now... but I wanna hear this "story"!!


----------

